# Saudi Aramco info



## dimkatsar (May 16, 2011)

Good morning,
I am currently exploring new opportunities in the Saudi Arabia.Basically, i would like to know some more info about Saudi Aramco.
Any advice would be very valuable.I am 37,married,no children yet.
I am currently working as Network Engineer and i possess 11+yrs of exp in this field. I am based in Greece and my nationality is Greek.

My brief profile is this:
CCNA R&S,CCNP R&S,CCSP,CCNP Security,MCP,HCNE,ITILv3 Foundation,Prince2 Foundation.
BSc in Electrical & Electronic Engineering, United Kingdom.
MSc in Telecoms & Computer Network Engineering, United Kingdom,London.

What would a good salary package be for me and my wife in order to have a descent life and have savings at the same time?. How is life living inside a compound?.
What is the norm offer from Saudi Aramco for expats?.
thank you


----------



## killerA (Feb 10, 2014)

dimkatsar said:


> Good morning,
> I am currently exploring new opportunities in the Saudi Arabia.Basically, i would like to know some more info about Saudi Aramco.
> Any advice would be very valuable.I am 37,married,no children yet.
> I am currently working as Network Engineer and i possess 11+yrs of exp in this field. I am based in Greece and my nationality is Greek.
> ...


Wrong country


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

killerA said:


> Wrong country


Thread moved to the correct forum


----------



## dimkatsar (May 16, 2011)

killerA said:


> Wrong country


Why u say that?


----------

